# Ok Mr Robbins,will this do? Done!



## skiprat

LOL, Bruce said he missed my nuts but will bolts do?[8D]

First time I've posted in this forum. I don't know if this qualifies as 'Advanced Pen Making' but there wasn't one for 'Retarded Pen Making' This forum seemed to be getting some bad press too[B)]
But what the heck, just some fun
First, the kit.  6mm, 8mm and 10mm bolts....








Then 'adjust' them to fit a cool blue bit of PR Princess' stuff!!![:X]







Then spend several hours sanding!!!!![xx(]








It does have a 3 start threaded cap ( the fat end ). I just haven't finished the nib yet[:I] I'll finish it and show a pic of it open, tomorrow. I need a beer or two now.

Comments and criticism always welcome


----------



## Paul in OKC

[8D]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Mr. Rat, I'm at a loss for words, I so look forward to your posts.


----------



## gerryr

[:0]


----------



## winpooh498

Amazing!


----------



## ed4copies

I believe if you put that in your fist, it will qualify as a lethal weapon!!!

Nice looking weapon, tho!!

Great pen-sanding (as opposed to pen-turning) there Skippy!!!!


----------



## DCBluesman

Son of a ***!  Just when I think I might be catching up you go and post another even more amazing pen.  Stick to kits where I at least have a chance, would you? [8D]


----------



## Kami

SkipRat, I bow to your expertise....WOW[] What will you come up with next? ..... 

Stuninng,

Andy


----------



## papaturner

Am always AWESOME!


----------



## MarkHix

I just look at this and shake my head.  Amazing. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## el_d

I am always AWESOME too. but you my friend are MR. Ba-Dass.[8D]


----------



## Tom McMillan

Just Awesome!!!!


----------



## LEAP

Once again I am IMPRESSED! can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## VisExp

Too cool [8D] I'm looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## desertyellow

I am speechless. 
Show some more!

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------



## BRobbins629

Welcome back to real pen making!!!  In the words of Ed...

W O W !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love it.


----------



## igran7

Holy Guacamole, I'm drooling all over my keyboard.  That is AWESOME![][][][]


----------



## Texatdurango

> _Originally posted by skiprat_



OK........Now you're just showing off again![]  Excellent work as usuall!


----------



## JayDevin

make me one!!!


----------



## Dee

THAT...IS...GORGIOUS!!


----------



## Buzz

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> ...I just haven't finished the nib yet...



This reminds me of a story: 

A young boy went up to his father and asked, "What is the difference between potentially and realistically?" The father answered, "Go ask your mother if she would sleep with Robert Redford for a million dollars. Also, ask your sister if she would sleep with Brad Pitt for a million dollars. Come back and tell me what you have learned." 

So the boy went to his mother and said, "Would you sleep with Robert Redbird for a million dollars?" The mother replied, "Of course I would!! I wouldn't pass up an opportunity like that." 

The boy then went to his sister and said, "Would you sleep with Brad Pitt for a million dollars?" The girl replied, "Oh my God! I would just love to do that!" 

The boy then thought about it for two or three days and went back to his dad. His father asked him, "Did you find out the difference between potential and realistic?" The boy replied, "Yes, potentially we're sitting on two million dollars, but realistically we're living with two sluts." 


Potentially you have a _very_ nice pen there.  Realistically, for now, you have a nice stick. [}]


----------



## Ligget

WOW! That is awesome Steve![][][][][]


----------



## mitchm

Steven....stunning innovation! Gorgeous, elegant, striking, et al!! Is that creativity the boertjie in you coming out or the "rooinek" influences??[8D][][:0]


----------



## skiprat

Aaaarghh!!! I wrecked the first nib and attacked the grinding wheel with my knuckle The air was bluer than the pen!!!

Here's the second attempt, I think I'll take a little more metal off right near the tip, looks a bit thick. 
I ground a soft hex into the front half of the nib and it's pretty comfortable to hold. But the edge at the centre band is a bit sharp.







All comments and criticisms welcome


----------



## keithkarl2007

well i can forget about penturning altogether, how is anyone meant to compete with that. beautifully executed and a real gem of a pen. I'm not worthy enough to be on the same site as all of you great pen turners


----------



## DCBluesman

You're right, Steven, that one's bloody awful.  Send it over to me and I will take appropriate care of it. [}]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Skippy, I wouldn't want you to get hurt on that sharp edge at the C/B so I'll do what any good friend would do and take it off of your hands as we must save our resident <s>nut</s> from hurting himself, I meant nut and bolt maker[}]




> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Aaaarghh!!! I wrecked the first nib and attacked the grinding wheel with my knuckle The air was bluer than the pen!!!
> 
> Here's the second attempt, I think I'll take a little more metal off right near the tip, looks a bit thick.
> I ground a soft hex into the front half of the nib and it's pretty comfortable to hold. But the edge at the centre band is a bit sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All comments and criticisms welcome


----------



## BRobbins629

> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> well i can forget about penturning altogether, how is anyone meant to compete with that. beautifully executed and a real gem of a pen. I'm not worthy enough to be on the same site as all of you great pen turners


If you look carefully, this one isn't turned, so you're still safe.  

By the way Skippy, can't you make kits like the rest of us? Okay, even if its not a kit, it still looks way cool.


----------



## skiprat

Jeesh!!!!! Bruce, there's just no pleasing you is there???[}]
I make a kit pen and you complain, I make this ( and seriously injure myself I might add ) and now you want kits again!!!![}]


Thanks for all the very funny comments

I can't send this one to ANYONE in America. Someone would sue me if they cut themselves[8D]

Mitch, it's the Soutpeel in me that does it!!!

Cheers


----------



## arjudy

So, what do you sell a pen like that for?


----------



## Jim15

Amazing work Steven.


----------



## holmqer

Absolutely gorgeous, I really love the concept.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Holy h311!!!  _That is one nice pen!!!_


----------



## markgum

AWESOME....


----------



## bjackman

Beautiful and innovative. Two aspects that are often difficult to get to go together.
Well done!


----------



## ESwindell

Steven,
Between you, Ed Davidson, Bruce119 and others on this board I am never going to be able to catch up, or ever run short of  possible projects.  Beautiful work.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## keithkarl2007

Ahh you know what i mean


> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> well i can forget about penturning altogether, how is anyone meant to compete with that. beautifully executed and a real gem of a pen. I'm not worthy enough to be on the same site as all of you great pen turners
> 
> 
> 
> If you look carefully, this one isn't turned, so you're still safe.
> 
> By the way Skippy, can't you make kits like the rest of us? Okay, even if its not a kit, it still looks way cool.
Click to expand...


----------



## CSue

I am in awe![:0]   [8D]


----------



## PR_Princess

Steven, I think everything that I can possibly think of to say has already been said!

So, forgive me if I just ditto what CSue said, and only add...


mooi!!!!


[][][]


Take care of yourself, heal soon.


----------



## mitchm

Wow Dawn, where did you learn that word or can you also talk the "taal"??


----------



## TAFFJ

Another amazing piece of work! Well done! Steve


----------



## sbell111

> _Originally posted by arjudy_
> 
> So, what do you sell a pen like that for?


Money.


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arjudy_
> 
> So, what do you sell a pen like that for?
> 
> 
> 
> Money.
Click to expand...


LOL, I nearly said the same thing, but thought that would be cheeky.

Fact is, I've NEVER sold a pen yet and have no idea what they could be worth. They either get given away or just go in a box in my shop.


----------



## keithkarl2007

Is there any chance you could accidentally post the box with this on to me


----------



## PR_Princess

> _Originally posted by mitchm_
> 
> Wow Dawn, where did you learn that word or can you also talk the "taal"??



Mike, *you* taught me that word!!! []

'n bietjie "taal" (?)

..but only what I have learned on this board recently from you and the other Afrikaners.. Dankie!! 
(Een taal is nooit genoeg nie!) [8D]


----------



## VisExp

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> 'n bietjie "taal" (?)
> 
> ..but only what I have learned on this board recently from you and the other Afrikaners.. Dankie!!
> (Een taal is nooit genoeg nie!) [8D]



Dawn, my compliments on how quickly you pick up on a new language.  "'n bietjie taal" literally translates to "a little bit of languge".  In conversational Afrikaans "die taal" or "the language" refers to Afrikaans.  "tjie" is added to a word to form the diminutive of a word.  

Not to sidetrack from Steven's post to much   Steven, thanks for sharing the completed pen.  I've been looking forward to seeing it ever since you posted your "teaser".  It's beautiful!


----------



## PR_Princess

> LOL, I nearly said the same thing, but thought that would be cheeky.
> 
> Fact is, I've NEVER sold a pen yet and have no idea what they could be worth. They either get given away or just go in a box in my shop.





Steven!! 

Since when are you passing up chances to be cheeky???[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][}]

BTW, can I have that box?? [}][}][][}]


----------



## skiprat

I don't believe it!!!!!!! An American-Irish-Afrikaans-GlassBlowing-ResinSnorting-Princess!!!!

WAY TO GO Boeremiesie!!!!!! [8D]


Jy kan bly op my plaas einege dag!!!!!

Edit in; No you can't have the box..........yet[}]


----------



## PR_Princess

Not quite all the chances!!![:I] 
Whew,I was worried there for a minute!! Glad to see that there was no long term trauma done by your accident!!! 


Yet????? Yet???????..... Yet Skippy?????  

OK, when???? [] [}]


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> 
> Glad to see that there was no long term trauma done by your accident!!!



Now, if THAT isn't bitter and twisted, then I don't know what is.[V]

I'll make a special box just for you[}] How tall are you? Pine with lead lining Ok? 

Now where are my silver bullets?


----------



## mitchm

That box is gona take you along time to make Skip!! The urge to transform them silver bullets into some amazing pen will get the better of you! [}]

Dawn, you sure did not pick up on Afr from me....you know way to much, and an Afr spell checker aint gona get that lingo perfect!


----------



## PostalBob

What a great pen, Have never seen anything like it . Really Neat Good work. TY


----------



## bitshird

Steven, that is an incredible pen, thats all I can say..[:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## philb

Awesome pen!

I just cant get my head around how you have made the nib section and attached it to the bolts used in barrel construction, with the transmission!

PHIL


----------



## Ozzy

Steve,

the only thing that I can think to say that has not already been said is that that pen kicks some serious butt and that it is a prime example of innovation.


----------



## Russianwolf

Hey Steve,
   What did you use for the nib? I'm assuming it's removable as with a standard kit pen, but with you there ain't no telling for sure. 

Ammazing Work.


----------



## skiprat

How did this get bumped back in[?]

But to answer Phil and Mike's questions.
There is no mechanism. It is built like a regular capped pen.
The small bolt on the end unsrews to change the refill. The bolt for the cb is hollow but also screws into the body. The big bolt for the cap is done the same. The nib was made from the shaft of a longer bolt. Just put the soft hex shape on the nib with a bench grinder. The three start thread were just cut from a rod of it I turned some time ago. The cap was threaded by a tap I made from the same threaded rod. To keep it as light as possible, all the bolts were cut as short as possible. If I do something like this again then I'll make it split around the cb or try and have the nib removable. It's a bit difficult to get the refill out, and I had to search for a thin enough rollerball to get past the small threads in the end.

Also, because I hand sanded the hex shape, the dammed cap only lines up nice and flush on two of the starts. I can't figure that out really as I would expect it to line up with either just one or all three. But two? I dunno[)]


----------



## stevers

Steven,
Don't know how it got pulled up, but it makes me look forward to what you do for me. Fantastic work. Wow.


----------

